# Proxy having javascript support



## mohityadavx (Feb 14, 2012)

Can anyone tell me a proxy which support javascript except vtunnel.com .


----------



## thatsashok (Feb 14, 2012)

For what are you going to proxy ?

I recommend that You use a VPN. I guess this helps you 

PacketiX.NET Secure Internet Service


----------



## noob (Feb 14, 2012)

TunnelBear is best. try it.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 14, 2012)

use tor


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 16, 2012)

nims11 said:


> use tor



Tor aint working!



			
				noob; said:
			
		

> TunnelBear is best. try it.


Thanx trying now!


----------

